# هل المساعدة فى اعمال المنزل تنقص من رجولة الرجل ؟



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مايو 2009)

*أخي الرجل العزيز سأبدأ معك القصة من البداية. عندما تكلم الله الى حواء وآدم قديما باركهما وقال*
*"أثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الارض وأخضعوها وتسلطوا على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء"- تكوين1: 28 *​

*إن الاعمال المشتركة التي أعطاها الله للانسان والتعاون الذي هو بحسب ارادة الله هو الحالة المثالية التي رسمها الله لنا.*
*وطبعاً، لا ننكر أن الله رتب لكل جنس عمله الخاص به. فقد خص حواء بولادة الاولاد ورعايتهم جسديا حتى يكبروا؛ *
*وخص آدم بالعمل وتأمين الخبز للعائلة حيث يتطلب هذا جهدا جسديا خارج المنزل وكان قديما في الحقول ومع الحيوانات والرعي*
*(علماً بان المرأة منذ القديم كانت تخرج وتساعد الرجل جنباً إلى جنباً في الحقل والرعي وغيرها... *​ 
*ولكن لم يضع الله هذه القوانين التي نراها سائدة في العالم حيث ان الانسان وضع وربط رجولة الرجل*
*في امتناعه عن تقديم العون لزوجته وخصوصا في رعاية الاولاد؛ **فهل يعيب الرجل ان يعين طفله في المشي أو تناول طعامه أم *
*حمله اذا احس بألم ما وتهدئته ومساعدته على تخطي الالم ومرافقته في مشوار حياته الذي يتطلب كثيرا من الصبر والحب والارشاد؟ *​ 
*ان بيت الزوجية يحمل معنى الكرامة والخصوصية واية جهود تبذل للحفاظ على هذا البيت وثباته وتعاونه هي جهود مباركة من الله.*
*ولا يعيب أفراد الاسرة الواحدة سواء كانوا ذكورا أو إناثاً في تقديم المساعدة والعون للأم وخصوصاً الرجل*
*الذي يعتبر الرأس لهذا البيت. وكل تقدم ايجابي في الاسرة هو لصالح العائلة كلها حيث يكون تتويجاً لتعب الرجل وتضحيته من اجل اسرة سعيدة وهانئة. *​ 
*إن الحمل الزائد على اي انسان يجعل عطاءه متدنٍ. لذلك فإن توزيع الاحمال واعباء الاسرة لا يقتصر على الاناث *
*فقط بل إن الرجال أصبح في امكانهم المساعدة وتقديم العون في أوقات الفراغ، طبعا لأن هذا يضيف*
*الى شخصية الرجل مهارة وقوة وخصوصا اذا اضطرته الايام الى خدمة نفسه سواء اذا سافر الى *
*بلد بعيد عن اسرته او انتقل الشاب للدراسة في بلد آخر بعيداً عن حضن أمه وأبيه. *​ 
*ان الحياة العصرية، عزيزي الرجل، حملت معها الكثير من التغيير الايجابي. فإن خروج المرأة للعمل خارج المنزل*
*ومساعدتها لزوجها على تحمل الاعباء المالية لم ينقص من انوثتها شيئا؛ وكذلك الرجل عندما يقدم*
*يد العون لزوجته داخل المنزل لا ينتقص من رجولته شئ بل بالعكس يمكّن المحبة بينه وبين أفراد عائلته *
*ويعطي انسجاماً واضحاً في العلاقات داخل الاسرة. لذلك اشجعك على الخروج من ثقافات العيب والتحرر من قيودها المدمرة! *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2009)

موضوع رااااااااائع وهام يا بنت العدرا 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااائع وهام يا بنت العدرا
> 
> ميرررررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*ميييييييييييرسى يا كوكو
نورت الموضوع بمرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا بنت العدرا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا  جداااا يا بنت العدرا

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بنت العدرا
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود​



*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا وليم
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا  جداااا يا بنت العدرا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك​



*كلييييييييمو نورت الموضوع
ميرسى لمرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مايو 2009)

*موضوع راااااااااااائع حبيبتي
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Bent el Massih (7 مايو 2009)

*موضوع رائع حبيبتي بنت العدرا
مرسي ليكي 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مايو 2009)

ثانكس يا سكر على موضوعك الرائع والمهم جدا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 مايو 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع راااااااااااائع حبيبتي
> مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
> ربنا يباركك​*



*مييييييييييييرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى
نورتى الموضوع يا قمرتى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 مايو 2009)

karima قال:


> *موضوع رائع حبيبتي بنت العدرا
> مرسي ليكي
> ربنا يباركك​*



*ميييييييييييييييرسى ليكى يا كريمة
نورتى الموضوع حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 مايو 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ثانكس يا سكر على موضوعك الرائع والمهم جدا​



*مييييييييييييرسى حبيبتى 
نورتى ياقمرتى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## العجايبي (17 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدااا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2009)




----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مايو 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااا
> ربنا يباركك​



*مييييييييرسى لمرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع يا باشا
وساعد فى البيت بقى هههههههه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



*مييييييييرسى يا حبيبتى لمرورك
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## just member (22 مايو 2009)

*موضوعك رائع اختى العزيزة بنت العدرا*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *موضوعك رائع اختى العزيزة بنت العدرا*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> **​



*مييرسى لمرورك يا جوجو
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## white rose (23 مايو 2009)

موضوع حلو كتير خاصة انو يحكي عن شي بيطبقو كتير من الرجال من مبدا الرجولة ...

يسلموا ايديك يا بنت العدرا

الرب يباركك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 مايو 2009)

white rose قال:


> موضوع حلو كتير خاصة انو يحكي عن شي بيطبقو كتير من الرجال من مبدا الرجولة ...
> 
> يسلموا ايديك يا بنت العدرا
> 
> الرب يباركك



*ميييييييرسى ليكى حبيبتى white rose
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## queen of heart (14 يوليو 2009)

رغم اني شاب بس انا اؤيدك بالكامل اصل الحياة الزوجية مبنية ع الاشتراك بين الزوجين ولازم الزوج ميتكبرش ع دوره كزوج لان المشاركةدي بتقوي الاساس اللي مبني عله الحياة الزوجية 
وشكرا ع الموضوع ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يوليو 2009)

queen of heart قال:


> رغم اني شاب بس انا اؤيدك بالكامل اصل الحياة الزوجية مبنية ع الاشتراك بين الزوجين ولازم الزوج ميتكبرش ع دوره كزوج لان المشاركةدي بتقوي الاساس اللي مبني عله الحياة الزوجية
> وشكرا ع الموضوع ربنا يباركك



مييييييرسى جدا لمرورك
ومشاركتك الرائعة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## maramero (15 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع رائع
مرسي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يوليو 2009)

maramero قال:


> *موضوع رائع
> مرسي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



ميرسى ليكى مراميرو
نورتى الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## aljundihf (15 يوليو 2009)

يسلوووووووووووووو بنت العدرا موضوع جد رائع


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يوليو 2009)

aljundihf قال:


> يسلوووووووووووووو بنت العدرا موضوع جد رائع



ميرسى لمروركaljundihf
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------

